# Feeding Dwarf Puffers while Away?



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Hi all
I have 4 Pea Puffers in a 10 gallon tank. The tank is loaded with live MTS and I feed them every day either live daphnia, frozen mysis shrimp or frozen bloodworms. I will be going away for a few days and am just wondering how to handle feeding. I don't know of any automatic feeder for frozen food and no one will be coming to feed them. My options are:

1. see if they will accept freeze dried food of some sort and put that in an auto-feeder (I doubt they will eat freeze dried anything honestly)

2. Fatten them up the day I leave and leave them to their own devices and hope MTS are good enough for them to get by on until I get back.

Thoughts? Thanks


----------



## biffmalawi (Aug 2, 2012)

*vacation*

Just feed them normally the day before you leave and enjoy your vacation. I never make any plans to feed any of my puffers if I am going away for less than two weeks. Bad water quality is a bigger risk. Over feeding before you go risks polluting the water. Asking someone who is not an experienced fishkeeper to feed them is the biggest risk of all.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

If they are used to frozen then freezed dried at this point is too late to test while you are away 
I suggest that when you rerun, that you try to supplement their regular food with freeze dried or flakes or pellets and train them on these foods for the times that you go away 
IMO, for the four days, they will be ok without food - heavier feed before you go 
As a back up, can you have a friend, relative, etc come in one or two of the data you are away ?


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Thanks! I think I will feed them well before I go and leave it at that. I don't trust anyone I know to properly feed my puffers, I agree that might be a disaster. Thanks for the feedback


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

biffmalawi said:


> Just feed them normally the day before you leave and enjoy your vacation. I never make any plans to feed any of my puffers if I am going away for less than two weeks. Bad water quality is a bigger risk. Over feeding before you go risks polluting the water. Asking someone who is not an experienced fishkeeper to feed them is the biggest risk of all.


I agree 100%. 
--
Paul


----------

